# A Name That Fits



## CyberNightclaws (Jan 21, 2012)

Grettings to everyone. I have been thinking hard lately into fully establishing the various facts that are used to create my fursona. I am getting closer to the completion of it. However one thing I have been avoiding and really want to figure out is a name. I wish to create a name that is unique and fitting. Would anyone care to offer any assistance to me? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Teal (Jan 21, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## CyberNightclaws (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you. My greatest desire in a name is to create one that is unique,and fitting, but I am having a bit of a mental block.


----------



## Teal (Jan 21, 2012)

So what have you got so far for your fursona?
And basic things like gender, species, etc.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 21, 2012)

Fagballs.


----------



## Teal (Jan 21, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Fagballs.


 Kaamos I thought that was what you called yourself.


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Fagballs.


That is not nice.


----------



## CyberNightclaws (Jan 21, 2012)

Species is leopard. Listed as "cybog leopard" due to my love for cybernetics. Gender is male. Appearence wise is between the age of 19 to 24, but has no defined age. His personality is complex. He comes off as striaght forward person completely devoid of emotion. In relaity he does carry much emotion. He is cold, antisocial and sometimes sadistic. While rarely seen he has much love and compassion within him. My vision of my fursona is eveything I am in reality and some of what I want to be. I feel a connection to felids. A trait I value in life is stealth. All felids are heavily associated with stealth. Each individual with in the family has it's own methods using stealth while hunting that make them famous. Leopards are no exception. Forgive me, if you feel I have said too much at once.


----------



## Teal (Jan 21, 2012)

CyberNightclaws said:


> Species is leopard. Listed as "cybog leopard" due to my love for cybernetics. Gender is male. Appearence wise is between the age of 19 to 24, but has no defined age. His personality is complex. He comes off as striaght forward person completely devoid of emotion. In relaity he does carry much emotion. He is cold, antisocial and sometimes sadistic. While rarely seen he has much love and compassion within him. My vision of my fursona is eveything I am in reality and some of what I want to be. I feel a connection to felids. A trait I value in life is stealth. All felids are heavily associated with stealth. Each individual with in the family has it's own methods using stealth while hunting that make them famous. Leopards are no exception. Forgive me, if you feel I have said too much at once.


 Hmmm...
A few that come to mind:
Cybog (a misspelling of cyborg)
Shade
Umbra
Whisper

If I wasn't so tired I could come up with more.




batestamalik said:


> The little girl is thin and tall with blonde hair and blue eyes.


The hell?


----------



## CyberNightclaws (Jan 21, 2012)

I do appreciate your intake. Shade is a word I love but likely could not go with in favour of something more original.
Cybog is odd, but I have never disliked odd things and it's original so I will consider it. Whisper as well because I have never seen it used as a fursona name(or a name for anything else). Shade and Whisper are some what fitting. I have already mentioned my feelings toward stealth. I have a quiet personality. I sleep alot and spend alot of my time in the day, but prefer the night and the elements I feel closest to are darkness and ice.  This makes names like those fit even better. Depite this I still am complety unsure of any part of a full name. Ironic, that I could easily make a little name for my friends fursona, but come up short for my own. Of course his was a simple spin on his real name. I hope to make mine differ greatly from mine.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2012)

you could call yourself Cydo, a portmanteu of cyborg and shadow minus the w. [SAI-DOE]


----------



## Rika Creature (Jan 21, 2012)

Try this site, it's super helpful~

http://www.behindthename.com/

I use it to find names for all my characters, lol~


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 21, 2012)

Wilson
Rodger
Kent
Krotos
Cratos
Kratos
Zeus
Aries
Edgar
Amos
Ramos
Quake
Brig
Adam


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2012)

Do a play on your own name like I did.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 21, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Rodger
> Wilson



Over
Out

Also Felissimo Catbutt McBloodtalon


----------



## CyberNightclaws (Jan 21, 2012)

I did something like that with my friends name. His name is Kam and he is a panda. So I started calling him Kamda. He loved it and adapted it as his fursona's official first name. However I want to create something different for my name. Besides I have not been able to shape my name or corrupt it into something I like for my fursona.
Cydo? Odd but interteresting. Thank you for you input.​

​
[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 21, 2012)

Just edit your post rather than posting one after another. Wait till someone else post to make another. Double or even triple posting is a no no


----------



## Corto (Jan 21, 2012)

Deleted the extra replies, merged them with the first one.
Please edit your posts instead of making multiple replies in sucession.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 21, 2012)

could use old skool languages like ancient greek or mayan or summin.... agnosco is latin and tyche is ancient greek.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 21, 2012)

CyberNightclaws said:


> Species is leopard. Listed as "cybog leopard" due to my love for cybernetics. Gender is male. Appearence wise is between the age of 19 to 24, but has no defined age. His personality is complex. He comes off as striaght forward person completely devoid of emotion. In relaity he does carry much emotion. He is cold, antisocial and sometimes sadistic. While rarely seen he has much love and compassion within him. My vision of my fursona is eveything I am in reality and some of what I want to be. I feel a connection to felids. A trait I value in life is stealth. All felids are heavily associated with stealth. Each individual with in the family has it's own methods using stealth while hunting that make them famous. Leopards are no exception. Forgive me, if you feel I have said too much at once.



I quickly googled some names, taking in account the personality of your character and habitat of the species.
All names I found come from 20000-names and thinkbabynames. 

How about:
- ISOBA: African Soga name meaning "walks slowly, stealthily."
- TAPIWA: African Shona unisex name, derived from the vocabulary word tapiwa, which is said to be the same as tapa, meaning "capture, plunder, ravage." 
- KAMAU: African Kenyan name meaning "quiet warrior."

Some random names: 
- Khai
- Miles \m(i)-les\ as a boy's name is pronounced myls. Possibly (Latin) "soldier" [Alternate spelling Myles]
- Dolan \d(o)-lan\ as a boy's name is pronounced DOH-lan. It is of Irish and Gaelic origin, and the meaning of Dolan is "dark; bold; black-haired".
- Tynan \t(y)-nan\ as a boy's name is of Irish and Gaelic origin, and the meaning of Tynan is "dark, dusty".

Hope this helps and that the wall of text doesn't scare you. D:


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 21, 2012)

CyberClaws is quite a unique name, I suppose 

How about Cyanide? Cyanidic? 

Or you could name it after a region. How does Latgale sound?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 21, 2012)

How about Hed. Means echo in hebrew


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 21, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> How about Hed. Means echo in hebrew



NO ONE GETS HEBREW NAME >:C


----------



## CyberNightclaws (Jan 21, 2012)

I have considered that. A thought also pointed to a spanish last name. I have no interest in the spanish language, but I am of puerto rican descent and that spawned the thought. The idea of a latin name seems strangely very appealing.



Dreaming said:


> CyberClaws is quite a unique name, I suppose
> 
> How about Cyanide? Cyanidic?
> 
> Or you could name it after a region. How does Latgale sound?



Has a sound that gives me much thought in a good way.



Ansitru said:


> I quickly googled some names, taking in account the personality of your character and habitat of the species.
> All names I found come from 20000-names and thinkbabynames.
> 
> How about:
> ...



That is a name direction I did not think of and will put much consideration into. The wall of text in no way intimidated me. Rather it earned my respect.


----------



## Cult (Jan 21, 2012)

CyberNightclaws said:


> Species is leopard. Listed as "cybog leopard" due to my love for cybernetics. Gender is male. Appearence wise is between the age of 19 to 24, but has no defined age. His personality is complex. He comes off as striaght forward person completely devoid of emotion. In relaity he does carry much emotion. He is cold, antisocial and sometimes sadistic. While rarely seen he has much love and compassion within him. My vision of my fursona is eveything I am in reality and some of what I want to be. I feel a connection to felids. A trait I value in life is stealth. All felids are heavily associated with stealth. Each individual with in the family has it's own methods using stealth while hunting that make them famous. Leopards are no exception. Forgive me, if you feel I have said too much at once.



Your Fursona sounds Autistic.

Here's what I think you should name your fursona.

Isaac
Data
Rob
Duke
Dale
Wayne
Compy
Cy (as in Cy Young)
Leo
Saint

Also, maybe your name could be an anagram or an acronym for something.


----------



## CyberNightclaws (Jan 22, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> How about Hed. Means echo in hebrew




Maybe.


----------

